# Buying a RHD in Spain prior to UK move



## CostaCookie (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi,
I'm sure someone here will know the answer to this.....
We're moving back to UK early Jan & have found a buyer for our LHD car. We've found a RHD here in Spain (UK plates) that we're going to buy & are now trying to sort out insurance. I remember reading that companies here in Spain will take your premium, but if you need to make a claim at some point, they won't pay up as you're not legal on the roads here if you're resident in a UK plated car. The car has a current MOT.
We've always played 100% by the rules & done everything legally, so I'd hate to come unstuck in our last 10 weeks!
Is there anyway round this legally? I'm getting myself really worried about the possibility of being on the road without a valid insurance policy.
Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Abbeygate insurance and Linea Direct spring to mind, but I'm sure there are quite a few so shop aound. Makes sure the car is legal tho - ie has MoT, tax etc 

Jo xxx


----------



## CostaCookie (Nov 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Abbeygate insurance and Linea Direct spring to mind, but I'm sure there are quite a few so shop aound. Makes sure the car is legal tho - ie has MoT, tax etc
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo. Concerned though as there's been quite a bit on forums & in English papers here about the insurance not being legal, as it's not legal to be a resident in Spain with a UK plated car.
The car is taxed & has MOT, so that's all fine & have had a credit check to make sure it's not stolen!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We were toying with going back and we didnt know which way round to do the car, sell the LHD and buy RHD here or take it back and sell it there, or sell it, fly back and buy there????? Fortunatately we're staying now, so decision not needed!!

Jo xxx


----------



## CostaCookie (Nov 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> We were toying with going back and we didnt know which way round to do the car, sell the LHD and buy RHD here or take it back and sell it there, or sell it, fly back and buy there????? Fortunatately we're staying now, so decision not needed!!
> 
> Jo xxx


It's a difficult one, but a neighbour wanted our car so it kind of pushed us into making the decision. Plus, we have our dog to take back & putting her on a plane isn't an option, so we need a car! 
x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

CostaCookie said:


> Thanks Jo. Concerned though as there's been quite a bit on forums & in English papers here about the insurance not being legal, as it's not legal to be a resident in Spain with a UK plated car.
> The car is taxed & has MOT, so that's all fine & have had a credit check to make sure it's not stolen!



I'm interested in your post as I have a RHD BMW Cabrio on UK plates and I've been wondering if I could 'do a swap' for a similar Spanish plated vehicle. My BMW has MOT until July next year but I sent the tax back for a refund.
So much is written about what you should and shouldn't do. It was the same in Prague. Like you we have always been 100% legal up to now -I've paid hundreds of £ for UK Road Tax on vehicles that were never in the UK. 
I have seen dozens,maybe hundreds, of UK -plated cars, both LHD and RHD and all without UK tax around here. So I have decided that if I am stopped by the Guardia and asked about the status of the BMW they can take it away. I have a fully-legal Spanish plated 4x4 which frankly is more useful.
As for insurance: well, I have had no problem in getting Europe-wide insurance on any of the vehicles I've owned, whether here or in Prague.
I've used a British insurance broker up to now but have recently used Spanish insurers for both vehicles. I have no reason to believe that I will not be covered should the need arise. After all, if these companies habitually reneged on their policies, the bad publicity would put them out of business. I suspect that in cases where they have not paid up, there is some other good reason for not doing so.
I wish we had brought over the vehicles we had in the UK before we left. In spite of all the dire warnings I'm 99% sure that we could have driven them in Prague and here with no problems. That would have saved considerable expenditure on aquiring new vehicles in Prague and then again here.
That's why I decided to have the BMW brought over a couple of months ago.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Actually, I'm more interested in the possibility of a car swap. Are there any sites where you can advertise for an exchange of UK for Spanish plated vehicles, does anyone know?


----------

